# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  bán nhà thủ đức

## odvwnrflxqcs

báo giá đợt cuối đất nền giá tốt nhất khu vực quận 9 với cơ sở hạ tầng hoàn hoàn thiện 100%, sổ hồng trao tay, giá từ 19.5tr/m2-23.5tr/m2, chiết khấu cao cho khách hàng vào 2 ngày cuối tuần. Đất nền KDC Thịnh Vượng có vị trí đắc địa khi tiếp giáp đường đai 3, tiếp giáp với các tuyến đường lớn như Nguyễn Duy Trinh, Lã Xuân Oai. can hệ 0974 99 55 63 gặp Tài nhà đất.
















*bán đất*

----------

